# Belly Boot im Kanal???



## zandersuppe90 (24. März 2008)

Moin
Habe mal ne Frage zum Thema Belly-Boot-Anglen im Kanal.
Ist es erlaubt mit einem BB im Mittellandkanal zu paddeln (es hadelt sich um ein NWA-Gewässer)??? 
Und ist es gefährlich wegen den Schiffen oder kann man den ganz leicht aussweichen???
Vllt. kann mir ja jemand, auch wenn ihr alle über Meerforellen schreibt weiter helfen, schon mal besten dank im vorraus...
Gruß Martin


----------



## minden (24. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Also a) würde ich es nicht empfehlen, denn mal schnell ausweichen wenn nen Binneschiff kommt is wohl nicht und b) ist es mit mehr als großer Wahrscheinlichkeit verboten...zumindest was das Bellybootfahren in Kombination mit angeln angeht...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (24. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Auf dem MLK mit nem BB ist nicht erlaubt, erst ab Schlauchboote mit Paddel/Ruder und die müssen registriert sein. Die RegNr ist am Boot sichtbar anzubringen !

Was ist ein "NWA"-Gewässer ??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (24. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

ausserdem ist das BB in "wasserverkehrststrassen" der kat. 1 verboten!!!
das sind zum beispiel kanäle wie der elk, mlk, nok und so weiter..

vorher immer bei der wapo informieren, und die gefahren abchecken...
denn ein containerschiff mit etlichen BRT hat einen unglaublichen sog!!!
da kommst du mit deinem bb nicht gegenan!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## zandersuppe90 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Ein NWA Gewässer ist ein Gewässer der Niedersächsisch Westfälische Angelvereinnigung.
mhhh... also wenn ich los gefahren wäre, wäre ich sowie so nur in Buchten gepaddelt, aber wenn es sowie so nicht erlaubt ist kann man das ja sowie so vergessen.
Schade, aber trotzdem danke für die flotte Antwort.


----------



## zandersuppe90 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Habe noch mal um ganz sicher zu gehen bei der NWA angerufen und die sachten, dass das ohne weiteres erlaupt wäre.


----------



## zandersuppe90 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Habe noch mal um ganz sicher zu gehen bei der NWA angerufen und die sachten, dass das ohne weiteres erlaupt wäre.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Erkundige Dich mal bei der Wasserschutzpolizei. Mal sehen was die so sagen/meinen ?


----------



## minden (25. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Willst du den drauf ums zu loten oder um zu fischen?


----------



## gufipanscher (25. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

ich habs mal am RMD-Kanal in Franken zum Loten gemacht. 

der Kanal ist nur dopelt so breit wie die Schiffe selbst und ich muss sagen.... holla, die Waldfee.....
Ich weiß nicht wer mehr erschrocken ist - der Kapitän oder ich - als so ein riesen Personenschiff um die Ecke kam.  In Windeseile schoss ich am Schiff vorbei  und drehte mich an dessen Heck einige Male um die eigene Achse..... War zwar schon recht spassig, denk aber, dass es nicht immer so glimpflich ausgehen muss.
Kurz darauf fuhr die Wasserschutzpolizei an mir vorbei... die waren auch mehr am staunen, als dass sie mich zur Rede stellten.

Ich würd mich da trotzdem nochmal genau erkundigen und vorallem die Gefahren abwägen.....

gruß Jul


----------



## zandersuppe90 (25. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Wendern will ich zu fischen raus und dann nur in den Buchten, weiter weg von den Schiffen ich denke das man dan nicht in gefahr kommt. auf geraderstrecke ist das auch nicht gerade lonens wert, da kan man dann auch vom Ufer aus fischen.
@gufipanscher hat die Wasserschutzpolizei denn dan gesagt, dass man das nicht darf oder haben die nur was zu dem Vorfall gesagt???


----------



## minden (25. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Frag mal bei deinem Angelverein nach, ob du vom Boot/Schwimmhilfe fischen darfst,...würde mich doch mehr als wundern falls es erlaubt sein sollte;+


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*



gufipanscher schrieb:


> Ich würd mich da trotzdem nochmal genau erkundigen und vorallem die Gefahren abwägen.....


 
Wie will man dabei Gefahren abwägen?

Auch wenn es jetzt hart klingt, aber ich halte es für eine ziemlich beknackte Idee auf einer Schifffahrtsstraße mit regelmäßigem Schiffsverkehr mit dem BB rumzugondeln. Ein Schiffsführer hat weder die Möglichkeit zu bremsen noch dir auszuweichen. Schwell und Sog sind keineswegs zu unterschätzen. Wenn sich zwei Schiffe entgegenkommen oder dicht hintereinanderfahren, dann ist ganz fix der A... ab. 

Mal abgesehen davon, dass du dich im Wesentlichen selbst gefährdest ist keinem Binnenkäptn zu zu muten, sich anzuschauen wie du durch sein Schraubenwasser gegurgelt wirst. Da hilft dir keine Schwimmweste und nix. 

Uli


----------



## gufipanscher (25. März 2008)

*AW: Belly Boot im Kanal???*

Ja Uli,
da kann ich dir keineswegs wiedersprechen.....
ich hab mich anfangs schon in einer sicheren Bucht befunden, bin dann nur in meinem "Forschungswahn" mal auf die offene Strecke raus.... ich weiß, es war leichtsinnig und *würde es in einem solchen Gewässer nie wieder tun*.....

is halt wie bei Jackass: bitte nicht zuhause nachmachen!!!

zum Thema Wasserschutzpolizei: ich hab mir nur fragende Blicke einfangen dürfen. Ich glaub der wusste selbst nicht mit der Situation umzugehen. ABER, wir haben uns gegrüßt |wavey:


gruß JUL



ps, zerfleischt mich jetzt nicht, weil ich die Jugend zu waaghalsigen Manövern verleiten könnte. War nur eine NEGATIV-Erfahrung.....


----------

